
Ask HN: What tech would you use to build a simple mobile app? - trexen
Native, for iOS and Android?
======
byoung2
React Native using Expo is a good stack to use. Development is easy with solid
build and debugging tools.

~~~
fxfan
Does react native compile to native code for windows?

